# Vhi pmi 0611



## Honey Bee (17 Oct 2011)

Reading in the papers yesterday that today is the last day for signing up for the VHI deal PMI 0611.  Apparently they are not advertising this deal and if you do stumble across it, it is a bargain.  Seems it was intended to draw in more corporate groups and young customers unlikely to need expensive medical treatment but if you happen to come across it this deal it is open to everyone!  This offer apparently is nearly half the normal asking price but I was just wondering, if one can avail of it today, would it jump up in price to normal contribution standards after the first year?  I am 53 year old female and do not have private health insurance at all and I'm not sure if I should be grabbing this deal if I can secure it?


----------



## noni (17 Oct 2011)

I dont know much about this deal but I do think the closing date is today? You might want to ring VHI asap with your question.


----------



## WindUp (17 Oct 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> Reading in the papers yesterday that today is the last day for signing up for the VHI deal PMI 0611.  Apparently they are not advertising this deal and if you do stumble across it, it is a bargain.  Seems it was intended to draw in more corporate groups and young customers unlikely to need expensive medical treatment but if you happen to come across it this deal it is open to everyone!  This offer apparently is nearly half the normal asking price but I was just wondering, if one can avail of it today, would it jump up in price to normal contribution standards after the first year?  I am 53 year old female and do not have private health insurance at all and I'm not sure if I should be grabbing this deal if I can secure it?



Yes-- it could potentially increase after a year


----------



## pj111 (17 Oct 2011)

The price of PMI 06 11 went up by 80% today.

_Patrick_


----------



## Cantona7 (18 Oct 2011)

offer closed on 15/10.. at least thats what i was told when i enquired about pmi 0611.


----------



## snowyb (20 Oct 2011)

Hi Honeybee,  It is unfortunate to miss out on vhi plan 06 11 on this occasion, the newspaper was very late in highlighting this as it has been on offer for the past month.  However, this was a brand new plan which started Feb 22nd 2011 at 711 price, so its first renewal date will arise on 22nd Feb 2012 and this reduction could be on offer  again at that date.  There will more than likely be the usual annual increase but it may be worth waiting to see what's on offer at that time, since you are joining for the first time.  Alternatively, the best priced equivalent plan at present with vhi is  PMI 19 11, price 755.


----------



## Honey Bee (20 Oct 2011)

Thanks for all replies.  Yep I've missed the boat on that one.   Rang up VHI on Monday and they quoted me €1,100 for a basic plan.  I reckoned I could have two decent sun holidays a year for that price which in turn would benefit both my mental and physical health.  So think I will stay public for the time being.  However, I will keep my eye open for new plan in February and see what's on offer.


----------

